# Best FlatBands for .40 cal / 11mm Lead Ammo



## mbortolot

Hey guys,
1. I'm an experienced hunter and avid backpacker who is just getting into slingshot shooting. I am wondering what you guys recommend for 11mm ammo. I'm currently using TheraBand Gold and my draw length is 80cm. I'm looking for speed and power, enough to kill squirrels, rabbits, birds, etc. without a question from a good distance. I rounded decimals according to Joerg Spraves calculator and it said that I should cut the bands 19.5cm long, 2.5cm at fork, and 1.2cm at pouch. I know that this is just a starting point and I should find what is best for me but based off of your experience, what do you recommend? I want speed and power, is this a good setup as it is?
2. Also I just purchased a Scout Gen - 2 slingshot from flippinout slingshots. I know that the fork is barely too small to accommodate a taper over 25mm but will it still shoot just as well as long as the wide end is centered? also if I fold the band in half at the fork side so that it accommodates the size of the slingshot better, will it lose any accuracy or power? 
3. Lastly, the mold I bought for the bullets is a "Lee .440 round ball" but I will also be using Charles method at "http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/" can you take this into account when suggesting the right bands?
I know this is a lot to process and I really appreciate any replies,
Thanks so much,
Mike


----------



## Jacktrevally

1. 25-12 is a taper of about 2:1, will definetly get you speed but on the down side as far as band life is concerned.

2. you can either centre the bands and wrap over the side of the tips or fold in two.

3. Double gold for 0.44 cal lead or double latex.

You might as well consider using 0.05" thick latex cut 25-20 in single and that will give you enough speed for 0.44 cal and you won't need to worry about 2.


----------



## zippo

In the power-ranger topic theres a setup with 11mm.


----------



## Nicholson

While hunting this fall I started off using .40 cal lead. I used a taper of 36 mm at the fork to 25mm at the pouch. I just now dug up my hunting setup which is a dandy from A+ slingshots from this fall and shot a .40 cal lead ball and the chrony read 228.3 feet per second. This was from 1 shot(I could only find 1 .40 cal lead ball). This hunting setup was effective on Spruce Grouse. I had some good bags and fed quite a few people with this hunting set-up. This amounts to 11 fpe which is adequate, I like to use at least 8 fpe but prefferebly more


----------



## mbortolot

Thank you guys so much for the replies,
Jacktrevally, will the 25-12 taper work for me or do you suggest going the other way? Do you know how long the bands will last? I know it will provide speed,mod you know around what fps? Thanks
FeralPigeon, I saw that, the username was Timdx but I can't seem to find the actual setup, can you send me a link please? Thanks


----------



## mbortolot

Sorry about the title, Its actually .44 cal lead, still 11mm


----------



## Nicholson

I messed up too on my last post. The taper was 28mm to 20mm(not 36-25 :screwy .44 cal lead and 1/2" steel weights are almost identical. Out of the same setup I shot 4 shots with 1/2" steel balls and I chronied 212.6 fps, 212.4 fps, 210 fps, and 209 fps which is around 12 foot pounds of energy. So because of my past mistake I'll correct it here and hopefully a moderator erases my last post on here :banghead: With a taper of 28mm to 20 mm and a .40 cal lead ball I got a velocity of 228.3 fps which equates to about 11 foot pounds of energy. I have a setup on one of my naturals that I am getting about 218 fps with a 1/2" steel ball but I'll have to dig for that.


----------



## Jacktrevally

It will definetly work but expect short band life of about 125 shots.


----------



## mbortolot

Okay so I've narrowed it down to two choices:


25 - 12mm taper
30 - 20mm taper

What do you guys recommend, which will be faster and have the most joules, and which will last longer? Is there a compromise?

Thanks again for all of the well thought out replies


----------



## pgandy

From what testing I did with double TBG before going to tube bands I found 30x19 mm taper gave the most power. 24x11 mm next followed by 20x15 mm. The tests were done in 2012 before I started comparing band life.


----------



## mbortolot

Pgandy, just how much power was that, do you know?


----------



## pgandy

A+ Ultra Bands with 6½" tie averaged 15.2 fpe using two 5 shot group averages. When I tried to duplicate the bandset I got 13.3 fpe. and 13.1 on another set of his bands. I probably was using a tie of 7½" on those. I was using A+'s .50 cal. cast balls which are a little lighter than pure lead.

FYI with four strands (8 total) of TBB cut 29x14 mm 15.1 fpe and was a pleasure to shoot. By making those 30x19 mm I believe that I could exceed the Ultra Band's energy. That's Black and not Blue TB.


----------



## mbortolot

Thanks Pgandy, what do you mean by tie? Is that length? Also do you mean four on each side when you say 8 total? Do you recommend I try that setup with 30x19mm taper or the one I was talking about earlier 25x12 or 30x19 TBG?


----------



## Nicholson

I just put 2 shots in the chrony from A+ ultra bands which are a double bandset. With 2 shots I chronied 249.6 fps, and 250.8 fps with a .50 cal steel ball bearings which is around 17 foot pounds of energy. temp is around 60 degrees


----------



## Jacktrevally

Having tried all sort of band sets for 10mm and 11mm I have settled for one cut for TBG. I have a 39-40 inch draw. My bands 7 1\2 inches effective length. The cut I'm using is single per side 36-26. I shoot all sort of ammo with it from 5-11 grams. I get about 350-400 shots Per bandset which is acceptable for me.

A good start would be using the 30-19and adjust from there on.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Nicholson, what is your draw length?


----------



## mbortolot

Thank you so much that's the answer I was looking for, which will be more powerful the 30 - 19mm or 36 - 26mm? Is that effective for killing small game with 11.5mm ammo? And finally do you mean doubled up on both sides?


----------



## Nicholson

jacktrevelty- I draw to behind my ear. The tape measurer I used is a piece of junk but I got about 37.5 to 38 inches on the draw length. I don't know if I did it right but I got this measurement by grabbing the lip with my thumb and index finger and closing my fist, then pulled the measurer out to where it felt normal. Where it stopped I held with my other thumb and index finger like I was holding a pouch. That was just a hair over 37.5"


----------



## Jacktrevally

Nicholson, thanks. That will give me an idea of what to expect with A+ Ultraband set.

mbortolot, definetly will take small game, I shoot mostly feathered animal and they perform well.

If both set you mentioned are cut the same length and drawn to same length, the 36-26 will be more powerful.

I use single per side of 36-26.


----------



## Nicholson

Jacktrevelty- Oh yea, easy. I've caught more game with A+ single banset than any other setup. I used the A+ double ultra set-up one time with a 1/2" steel ball bearing and pegged a Spruce grouse on the top of the head with it. It took the top of its head clean off, there was no more brain left. The A+ single bands with a 1/2" steel goes through the bird and almost exits so It would be no problem with the double ultra bandset.


----------



## THWACK!

Nicholson said:


> Jacktrevelty- Oh yea, easy. I've caught more game with A+ single banset than any other setup. I used the A+ double ultra set-up one time with a 1/2" steel ball bearing and pegged a Spruce grouse on the top of the head with it. It took the top of its head clean off, there was no more brain left. The A+ single bands with a 1/2" steel goes through the bird and almost exits so It would be no problem with the double ultra bandset.


Gotta be careful hunting and shooting birds - they sometimes lose their heads.


----------



## pgandy

mbortolot said:


> Thanks Pgandy, what do you mean by tie? Is that length? Also do you mean four on each side when you say 8 total? Do you recommend I try that setup with 30x19mm taper or the one I was talking about earlier 25x12 or 30x19 TBG?


I meant tie to be length from leading edge of pouch to attachment on the fork. I also meant a total of 8 strips of TB, 4 on each side. I got my best velocity with TBG at 30x19 mm taper. I listed the dimensions, and copied, of factory bandsets received for A+. which I believe should have been 30x20, but was cut off. I used the dimensions of bands as received and not what I think intended.


----------



## pgandy

Nicholson said:


> I just put 2 shots in the chrony from A+ ultra bands which are a double bandset. With 2 shots I chronied 249.6 fps, and 250.8 fps with a .50 cal steel ball bearings which is around 17 foot pounds of energy. temp is around 60 degrees


At the time of my tests I had a 32" draw and have since worked on it bringing it up about an inch. I have also improved on my posture. Even so my readings are generally lower than other people state. You guys are getting me interested in flats again and may very well make a bandset using TBBk this weekend. I think I still have some packed away. Might even use TBG also.


----------



## mbortolot

Since the bands are a little oversized and I'm using them with the scout, should I just fold the end in two on the fork side? And will this cause any loss in power or accuracy?


----------



## pgandy

I am not familiar with a Scout.


----------



## Jacktrevally

You should fold them. There will be no noticeble loss in power or accuracy.

I fold the bands on my scout no problem with that.


----------



## crapshot

tex shooters EXPRESS BANDS SETS


----------



## mbortolot

Will a 25-20mm taper suite my needs for the 11mm ball? Has anyone ever chronographed this? How many ft/lbs will I get?


----------



## Jacktrevally

This may depend on yoir draw. If you draw to there about 45inches You coukd opt for singles 25-20.

With a draw of 80cm, it is advisable to either go for Double gold 25-20 or single latex 0.05" thick.

Opinion may differ.


----------



## mbortolot

My draw is 84cm, will Double TBG 25-20mm taper be powerful enough to hunt with 11-12mm lead balls? Also how long should I cut TheraBand to, I've hear 9" is a good length.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Double 25-20 is a proven cut that have take game and is favored by many.


----------



## mbortolot

Do you reccomend this or a 1" by 3/4" taper? Also should I cut the bands 9" long? 
Thanks


----------



## mbortolot

Do you reccomend this or a 1" by 3/4" taper? Also should I cut the bands 9" long? 
Thanks


----------



## romanljc

I use double tbg 1 inch to .75 with .50 lead ball that's I cast .
I have no idea the speed but I have kill pigeons with this setup and they drop like stones . Anyone want to take a guess at what my setup speed is I only draw to my face about 33 inch draw


----------



## TortillaPete

Hello All, haven’t been here for a while so want to hear what your thoughts are for some serious speed and power would it be tubes or bands shooting .45 and .50 cal lead balls


----------

